# Dangerous wine website..



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

www.wine.woot.com

They look like they get some solid deals on higher end wines..

Why not enjoy some good vino and save a few bucks.. :w


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

They look like they got some nice wine on their site!

I but nearly all of my wine from my wine club, its so exciting having the guy turn up with a few cases, then opening them up and putting them in the wine cellar, damn annoying waiting for them to age properly, soemtimes i just cant wait that long! :al


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

caskwith said:


> They look like they got some nice wine on their site!
> 
> I but nearly all of my wine from my wine club, its so exciting having the guy turn up with a few cases, then opening them up and putting them in the wine cellar, damn annoying waiting for them to age properly, soemtimes i just cant wait that long! :al


I, too, am a sucker for the wine clubs. I was in 3 different clubs last year and ended up with more wine than I could drink!

Good thing with the business I am in, I hand them out to clients.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I am fully stocked at the moment, so its time to stop and enjoy it! We have a neighbour who is also a wine connesieur so we get toghether a few evenings a week and enjoy a bottle or two, best way to do it, we also split cases with him so we both save money. as for three wine clubs... what are you mad!! i find the temptation from one club is enough, especially when the magazine comes in the post with all their helf price case offers, i just have to throw it away quick before my hands find my credit card, :r


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

caskwith said:


> I am fully stocked at the moment, so its time to stop and enjoy it! We have a neighbour who is also a wine connesieur so we get toghether a few evenings a week and enjoy a bottle or two, best way to do it, we also split cases with him so we both save money. as for three wine clubs... what are you mad!! i find the temptation from one club is enough, especially when the magazine comes in the post with all their helf price case offers, i just have to throw it away quick before my hands find my credit card, :r


Agreed, I am a bit insane when it comes to the wine clubs. Go on a tour through the Napa Valley and you will see what that place does to you. By the 3rd winery, your ready to sign away your unborn children! :r


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks like they have some nice wines on this site. The only thing is they don't ship to Kansas.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Wow I had no idea woot.com did wine. I buy stuff from them all the time, they get me checking their site every day.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Where do i go on the site to see what other wines they have?


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

zamco17 said:


> Where do i go on the site to see what other wines they have?


That's the deal with woot.com. They only offer one item at a time and that product stays for sale until they either sell out or put another product up. Half the fun is checking back to see if there is a new item.

You can only see the item that is for sale that day.


----------

